# Backing up with dump



## ZombieBeefchunk (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I just finished a reinstall of FreeBSD and have all the basics that I need installed and I want to backup/dump my /usr directory. I just experimented with dump and I'm not sure if I did it right. I feel a bit embarrassed saying this but I'm not sure which /dev/ad0s1 I'm supposed to use in the dump command if that makes sense to you. This was the command I used:


```
dump -0Lauf /usr/ad0s1d.dump /dev/ad0s1d
```

and this produced a dump file in the usr directory. Can anyone help me out so I know I'm doing the right thing? I auto partitioned when I did my install if that helps. I'd like to dump the /usr directory as that's probably all I'd need should I encounter another data problem. I'd also like to bzip it and put it on a usb stick. If anyone can guide me through this, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 2, 2011)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=185


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 2, 2011)

Backup Options For FreeBSD


----------



## ZombieBeefchunk (Sep 2, 2011)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=185


was
Yeah, this is what I checked out prior to using dump but I wasn't sure if /dev/ad0s1d was the right place on my computer. What's the command to view partition details so I can determine exactly which one contains my /usr data? Thanks for the replies


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 2, 2011)

ZombieBeefchunk said:
			
		

> was
> Yeah, this is what I checked out prior to using dump but I wasn't sure if /dev/ad0s1d was the right place on my computer. What's the command to view partition details so I can determine exactly which one contains my /usr data? Thanks for the replies



`$ mount`
or
`$ df -h`


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 3, 2011)

```
dump -0uLan -h 0 -C 20 -f - /var | dd of=/[dest]/dumpfile092011_var.dump && yell
```
  Another example... and the next incremental may use 
	
	



```
3uLan ...3var.dump
```
... Not at a machine that I currently use that line at, so _unable_ to double check it. (Assumes /var shows seperately in the "df" output... also assumes  audio/yell  tested and working.


----------



## ZombieBeefchunk (Sep 3, 2011)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> `$ mount`
> or
> `$ df -h`


You're too cool for school, sir. Everything is now backed up  Thanks to everyone for the help. Love the FreeBSD community!


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 3, 2011)

ZombieBeefchunk said:
			
		

> You're too cool for school, sir. Everything is now backed up  Thanks to everyone for the help. Love the FreeBSD community!



btw, another way was to check /etc/fstab


----------



## ZombieBeefchunk (Sep 5, 2011)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> btw, another way was to check /etc/fstab



Yeah, this much occurred to me shortly after writing my previous message  Big mistake on my end.


----------

